# Time for a poll (first squat to first egg)



## jacobowens1994 (Dec 13, 2019)

Had my barred rock squat yesterday and am just curious on how long was it between your hens first squat to her first egg!? Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a hard one, I'm not sure anyone ever paid attention to it. Not all hens squat. Most of the time it's acknowledging the person present is leader of the flock.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm no expert by any means, but I've noticed from watching my chicks that many of them squat from just a few days old. Some squat to poo, others just seem to squat to be squatting, some don't seem to squat at all. So I would have to say, i depends on the chick.


----------



## jacobowens1994 (Dec 13, 2019)

Thanks I got the girls in late October so they’ve gotta be close! I’m just anxiously awaiting


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They're getting really close to being old enough. Watch for their combs to start turning red, that's a sure sign that eggs are in the near future.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Mine have been doing a squat also, they were doing the egg song today and I saw a nest made in the chicken coop like one was trying to lay but nothing in it. Do u think they might be eating their eggs because I have been hearing them doing the egg song recently but no eggs found anywhere.. Very confusing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wouldn't think they'd be eating them. Are their combs all bright red?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I wouldn't think they'd be eating them. Are their combs all bright red?


Every one of their combs all of sudden got really dark red and big which is now telling me something.
A week ago my one leghorns comb was tiny and pink and now it's blood red and flopped it's so long.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's close, really close. They can tell too. Make sure they haven't made themselves a special nest really hidden somewhere in the coop.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It's close, really close. They can tell too. Make sure they haven't made themselves a special nest really hidden somewhere in the coop.


It's not a special nest just one in the corner of the coop, definitely noticeable if you look in there, but why can't it be hidden?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I don’t even know when they squat but I clearly remember they laid Dec 1


----------

